# Keeping Phone Out of the Hole



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Seen two posts so far this season about folks losing their phone down the hole and have heard about others so thought I would share my own prevention solution. A calculator was used for illustration in the pics.

I made a string lanyard with one end tied snugly around the phone with a removable shoelace knot avoiding the side buttons and the other end permanently tied to a piece of toothpick anchor that goes through an upper buttonhole on my shirt. Then keep the phone in my shirt pocket until needed.

I only use a single loop on the tag end of the knot since if a double loop a falling phone pulling on the knot would untie it. I use enough string to be able to comfortably maneuver/handle the phone but not too excessive for the string to be hanging way down and catch on stuff.

The string being across the screen does interfere somewhat with easy use of the phone but more of an annoyance rather than preventing use. The string can be slid up or down slightly if needed to avoid blocking a specific spot on the screen. That annoyance factor however is miniscule compared to the pain of having to replace the phone.

My phone isn’t waterproof so during sketchy early & late ice I put the phone in a baggie for extra protection in case I would go swimming. Can’t fully seal the baggie with the lanyard attached but it will at least delay full soaking of the phone. The touchscreen usually works fine through the baggie. Photos mostly come out ok but sometimes are blurry especially when the baggie isn’t brand new so occasionally need to take the phone out for pics.

The lanyard has saved my phone from going down the hole at least once so far. Well worth the effort to make it and the bother use it. One might save yours from that fate sometime too.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

if you go online to E bay they have water proof case similar to that and very inexpensive I think I paid $8.50 for two cases and able to use the phone with out taking them out of the case


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

This^. $8.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It doesn’t matter what you do. It’s common knowledge that an ice hole has an unstoppable force field around it that sucks cell phones down the hole. The force field can extend out about 5’ from the hole. It will reach out, grab your phone, and suck it right down the hole before you realize what’s happening.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

All I know is that's the funniest looking phone I've seen in a while...


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

They eat glasses too! Shot right of my inner coat pocket while guiding a fish thru the hole . 130.00 to Erie . Tried to snag them as they slowly descended to bottom via my Vex screen. No dice


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The Best Floating iPhone Cases (To Keep Your Phone Off The Lake Bottom) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

jackal_727 said:


> This^. $8.99 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 482824


yep Same ones I bought on Ebay for $8.49 to my door


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

kisherfisher said:


> They eat glasses too! Shot right of my inner coat pocket while guiding a fish thru the hole . 130.00 to Erie . Tried to snag them as they slowly descended to bottom via my Vex screen. No dice


That sucks


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> All I know is that's the funniest looking phone I've seen in a while...


well one thing is for sure his Calculation is right on spot


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son lost 2 during the same ice season at Nimmy a couple of years ago.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> All I know is that's the funniest looking phone I've seen in a while...



Can’t get calls connected with it either! Heard they were stopping outmoded cell services and some phones wouldn’t work.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

That 8" hole has the strongest magnetic power on earth, doesn't matter what you drop, it's going in the hole.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yepper i have lost a bowl down the hole hahahah pocket knife waatched a guy drop his phone in the hole also


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey BB I’ll bet you bought 12 of those floating phone cases how many have you lost in the water 😜


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> They eat glasses too! Shot right of my inner coat pocket while guiding a fish thru the hole . 130.00 to Erie . Tried to snag them as they slowly descended to bottom via my Vex screen. No dice


a small magnet would have done the trick! that magnet fishing is getting pretty popular...willing to bet you could find all kinds of stuff down the ice holes


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I to have donated a phone to the almighty ice hole before....this should do the trick. Easy on and off








Amazon.com: Rogue Fishing Co. The Protector Phone Tether 3.0 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Rogue Fishing Co. The Protector Phone Tether 3.0 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> a small magnet would have done the trick! that magnet fishing is getting pretty popular...willing to bet you could find all kinds of stuff down the ice holes


You are correct ! I do have one buried somewhere. Going to need to add it to the “other “ stuff I take on the ice “ just in case “ . Lol


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I to have donated a phone to the almighty ice hole before....this should do the trick. Easy on and off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I made my first phone donation to the fish gods this year. Got one of these so hopefully it doesn't happen again. It works great.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a couple of the gecko brand 1s they're like $20, I have used them while snorkeling to shoot underwater pics and videos with phone in it. Keep my phone in there all day while fishing salt water, just being out in the salt air and spray have had issues with charging etc after a day of fishing.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my best safe guard against losing my phone down the hole is i leave it in my pocket. i tell everyone that i know to dont call me unless its really important because i dont go ice fishing to talk or play on my phone....plain and simple


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mike hunt said:


> That 8" hole has the strongest magnetic power on earth, doesn't matter what you drop, it's going in the hole.


Must be a Kardahsian......


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

old girl friend hahahaahahah


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

cement569 said:


> my best safe guard against losing my phone down the hole is i leave it in my pocket. i tell everyone that i know to dont call me unless its really important because i dont go ice fishing to talk or play on my phone....plain and simple


Then how do you get the fish to bite? Everyone knows you get a good bite ( and miss it ) when you get a phone call!


----------

